# Apple wood is safe right?



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

If I cut branches off an apple tree that's pesticide free, bake them at 250 for a few hours to kill anything, and let them dry, they are safe, right? I know its non toxic and does not leach tanins. It is similar enough to manzanita isn't it? Is it ok with the bark on? I've seen similar in many tanks.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

Typically you should avoid softwoods like pine, etc that contain sap. Hardwoods like apple wood should be ok. I'd remove the bark as otherwise it'll just rot and fall off and add to the organic load, but otherwise not a problem. Tannins aren't a harmful thing, just unsightly to some. Hope that helps.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I was going to leave the bark on and allow it to 'rot off' naturally for the effect. I vaccuum/wC every 3 days. I am one of those 10ppm of nitrate is unacceptable type guys, so there'd never be buildup, plus I'm going sand so the bark would never get stuck anywhere and rot. I've seen nano shrimp tanks where the bark has been left on and it seems ok. It'd have been baked so there'd be no fungal issues or anything it'd just be bark.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I would not try it as I find the bark is a real problem. But that is no reason you should not. If you monitor the water and it begins to go bad too quickly, then you will have to make a decision on what to do. Tanks are almost always shifting and changing so there is no reason the wood has to stay in the tank if it failed to do what you want.

Freshly cut wood will have sap as it is what carries the nutrients thoughout the tree. Kind of like what blood does for us. No sap=dead tree. Whether apple sap is a problem depends on your personal view of it. It most likely will not kill fish directly but the project may add a lot to your water changing maintenance. Something to try but be open to change if it is needed.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I had planned on fully drying the wood before use . So it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Fully drying wood takes at least a year. Plan to have issues, and then you won't mind dealing with them as they arise.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One way to check if wood is totally dry is by cutting an end off an inch or so. If the wood is really dry, the color will be pretty uniform from the outer layer into the core. If not, it is likely to still have moisture left. Wood can be dried in a kiln after a few days or weeks but that is a special process. Not something we can speed up a whole bunch at home.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... 08#1675408

What about this?


----------

